# Unable to Upload Profile Image



## DM Howard (Apr 19, 2017)

I have been unable to upload or link to a profile image since the EN World went down the last time.  It always says "unable to upload" regardless of what I do, and I am within the file size specifications.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Rabulias (Apr 22, 2017)

You need to be a subscriber to upload a profile picture.


----------



## DM Howard (Apr 25, 2017)

Rabulias said:


> You need to be a subscriber to upload a profile picture.




As in a forum Avatar?  Or am I completely looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Rabulias (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, profile picture, avatar, whatever you want to call it, the picture that shows to the left on your forum posts is what I assume you meant.

See here for details about what you get for subscribing: http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php


----------



## DM Howard (Apr 26, 2017)

Rabulias said:


> Yes, profile picture, avatar, whatever you want to call it, the picture that shows to the left on your forum posts is what I assume you meant.
> 
> See here for details about what you get for subscribing: http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php




Understood!  Thanks for the clarification, Rabulias, I wonder when that changed because Avatars used to be open to everyone not too long ago.


----------



## LordEntrails (Apr 26, 2017)

I think this thread mentions when the change happened; http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...lse-having-any-issues-posting-a-profile-photo


----------



## DM Howard (Apr 27, 2017)

LordEntrails said:


> I think this thread mentions when the change happened; http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...lse-having-any-issues-posting-a-profile-photo




Thanks for pointing me towards that thread, LordEntrails.


----------

